

Ask HN: Would you pay $2- $6 for helpful guides? - gregmuender

I&#x27;m cheap. I rarely pay for content, but when I saw this, I didn&#x27;t hesitate to pay $6. (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;the-product-hunt-manual) It got me thinking...what would else would I like to see in 50 ish page lenght, that I would pay a few bucks for? What guide would you pay for?
======
keyle
Yes. But the key is to provide more value than the value you ask for. That's
why a well written ebook can easily sell for $15.

It's a file, it's made of content available everywhere, but it makes it
convenient and may even be fun to read.

